

Are you creating something of value or simply wasting your time? - anishgodha
http://agodha.wordpress.com/2014/09/11/solving-a-user-problem-vs-a-technical-problem-the-difference-between-creating-value-and-wasting-your-time/

======
thegeomaster
I don't see solving a technical challenge as a waste of my time, if it's fun.
If someone really feels they're wasting time just because they're not solving
a user problem, they should maybe consider switching professions and start
doing something that they are really passionate about.

